# snuff



## frankluke (Dec 28, 2006)

the bigger internet vendors offer this stuff on there sites, what does it have to the with pipes? i know it's a tobacco but i just don't see the connection. anybody try snuff? whats it like, the experience? if thats the right word.

i'm just thinking out loud here...


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

frankluke said:


> the bigger internet vendors offer this stuff on there sites, what does it have to the with pipes? i know it's a tobacco but i just don't see the connection. anybody try snuff? whats it like, the experience? if thats the right word.
> 
> i'm just thinking out loud here...


I've tried it once...

At a lot of German drinking places/restaurants (ie the type of places where you drink beer out of a glass boot) they have the waitresses come by with these weird snuff shooters. its like a little catapault, they load the snuff (apple flavored if I recall), cock the contraption, and then you put your nose up to it and they blast the snuff into your nose.

How was it? tingly, sneezy. Hard to really have too much of an opinion of it since the beer was flowing fairly freely at the time. 

Also, I lived in Mississippi for a little while and a lot of the small general stores in the middle of nowhere sold a lot of snuff.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Some guys love it. Others won't touch it. Its powdered tobacco, like brown talcum powder. You sniff it off your fingernail, knife or through a shooter as stated above. If you're prone to sinus infection it isn't for you. Never got much from it myself. Has nada to do with pipes.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

"There's no such thing as snuff."

On a serious note it doesn't have anything to do with pipes. It's snorted and it seems too close to cocaine for me. Snorting something to get a buzz going... meh.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll have a snort every once and a while. When I can't get going in the morning, a little Ozona Orange or some Gletscher Prise will perk you right up.


----------



## idontknow (Mar 3, 2008)

I for a long time have used snuff it started out as a novelty value thing but I rather enjoyed it so continued with it. Firstly, you do not snort, it will cause it to hit the back of your throat and that is a very uncomfortable, if you do that with some very High Dry blends it will enable for some time and in a fair amount of pain. The right way to use snuff is to lightly sniff so that it stays in the front of your nose the most common ways to sniff are from the back of hand or from a pinch in between two fingers.<O</O
<O
As for the link with pipe tobacco now days there isn't one but a very very long time ago British pipe smokers would sprinkle a little nasal snuff over a burning pipe to give the smoke a temporary flavor. I have tried this and can say if you are going to do this use an unflavored straight tobacco snuff, as some of the flavored ones taste horrible when burning <O</O


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> ...When I can't get going in the morning, a little Ozona Orange...


Yes! The good old Oz-Orange git outta bed snort! :r

I enjoy a pinch of Rumneys menthol snuff every now and again. The smell is rich tobacco and the sneeze is a panic.

Word up on the gentle sniff over the deep snort advice if you ever go this route. You do not want the stuff down your throat - tiny pinch and a gentle sniff'll do it. Aaaaaaa... choo.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

ShaulWolf said:


> "There's no such thing as snuff."


"The Devil's changing you already man..."


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Yes! The good old Oz-Orange git outta bed snort! :r
> 
> I enjoy a pinch of Rumneys menthol snuff every now and again. The smell is rich tobacco and the sneeze is a panic.
> 
> Word up on the gentle sniff over the deep snort advice if you ever go this route. You do not want the stuff down your throat - tiny pinch and a gentle sniff'll do it. Aaaaaaa... choo.


Where do you find Dr Rumneys? I used to love that stuff and thought it was discontinued. I really enjoy snuff and find the Fribourg & Treyer & Wilsons to be my favorites. I also know of some pipers who sprinkle a little snuff in their bowl for added dimension to the smoke.

MCS


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

While it is by no means innately appealing to me, I gotta try this stuff at some point just to see what it's like. I've heard it delivers a very fast buzz.


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

glassjapan said:


> "The Devil's changing you already man..."


"I don't buy it. I don't endorse it. I just point the way."

Good friggin' movie; disturbing too.

On the note of pointing the way...
Dr. Rumney's and Dr. Rumney's on eBay


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I snuff every once in a while. You sniff snuff like you are smelling a flower. I enjoy snuff mixed with VA's...ie: Wilsons Apricot with Rattray's Hal O The Wynd. (delicate aroma with the full VA flavor.)


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Much like with pipes I appreciate the history and traditions surrounding snuff usage so I do indulge on occasion. It's not really my thing but I do like having a few varieties around and the stuff is plenty cheap.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I tried it for the first time this past weekend at the herf I was at. Pete (replicant) brought a bunch of different samples of snuff, and I decided to try a few different kinds. It was a different experience, but I enjoyed it and would probably do it again.

Latakia snuff = campfire :tu


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always enjoyed it as a novelty, and I've gotta say it comes in handy when I can't have a smoke. Like Idontknow said, sniff.. no snorting, definately not good. I'm a big fan of the menthol/camphor types myself as it lends itself to the tingling sensation you get from it. Definately not much to do with pipes other than it's become sort of a specialty tobacco product.

One thing about it, not everybody sniffs what's commonly known as 'nasal snuff' like you're talking about, believe it or not some people dip it (alot of old women) just like wet snuff, typically in the south and that practice is definately dying as quick as the 90 year old women that do it are.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I guess I should clarify, since alot are mentioning it. When I used "snort", I used it as in "i just took a snort of whiskey". A small amount. Sorry, local vernacular. My bad.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i tried it for the 1st time a few months ago-i enjoy it, it's definately a pick me up-i started making my own for the heck of it & i like it better than what is sold-i just dry tobac at 140* till it's crispy, then pulverize it to dust-a mortar & pestle works great, though i used the top of my zippo in a glass ashtray at 1st-i store it in a waterproof matchcase & use a contacts case to carry some w/me-comes in handy at work when i don't have time for a pipe or cigar or when i start dragging at the end of the day-i wrap my 1st finger around the tip of my thumb & put it in the hollow there to sniff lightly-it can be very addictive like dip, so it's not a daily thing for me, but i think it might help someone to quit cigs


----------



## idontknow (Mar 3, 2008)

To anyone who wants to try snuff or is a snuff user I recomend this site
http://www.toquesnuff.com/
They make great snuff and also have it in snuff bulletes, there great if your new to it because they portion the snuff for you. I am a rather more seasoned snuffer and I use then as well because it is easier than taking a pinch from a tin,it makes it easy to have a sniff when your out or driving ect.

As for oral use of nasal snuff this is present in old ladys from the south as you said. No one is realy sure how this started but I think it is to do with during the depression the price of dry american nasal tobacco was cheaper than dip and chew (and much cheaper than smoking tobacco) so people started using it oraly, as most american nasal snuff were unflavoured tobacco.

Also I did not expect that this many people are snuff users:tu


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> but i think it might help someone to quit cigs


haha nah not quite, never really worked for me:ss


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

ShaulWolf said:


> "There's no such thing as snuff."
> 
> On a serious note it doesn't have anything to do with pipes. *It's snorted and it seems too close to cocaine for me. *Snorting something to get a buzz going... meh.


I have to say I agree, and couldn't agree more. Snuff is definitely a turn off because it seems to close to and reminds me of someone doing cocaine. Kinda gives me the shivers just thinking about it. *shakes*

Somethings just weren't ment to go up the nose.

Edit: I actually came across a site, totally by accident earlier tonight that is people talking about snuff and they mention how they mix pipe tobacco into some of there snuff blends. Which is interesting.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> I have to say I agree, and couldn't agree more. Snuff is definitely a turn off because it seems to close to and reminds me of someone doing cocaine. Kinda gives me the shivers just thinking about it. *shakes*


just to play devil's advocate...

Using that logic couldn't you say that smoking a tobacco pipe reminds you of someone smoking a crack pipe?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Rumneys Brown. Still only £15.00 for a dozen tins. 

Ah-choo.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Rumneys Brown. Still only £15.00 for a dozen tins.
> 
> Ah-choo.


I used to use the Red. What vendor are you using? Google is not my friend on this one.

MCS


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I used to use the Red. What vendor are you using? Google is not my friend on this one.
> 
> MCS


I see it around here and there and probably buy a tin about once every five years, M'illy. If/when I see red (which I often do -  ) I'll pick you up a couple of tins. m.mou

ps - see also in the literature under German Folk Implements of Self-Abuse, the famous Snuscannon, a spring-loaded catapult device made to launch snuff directly up your nostrils.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Just to give you a bit of how far back nasal snuff goes in our history, read this article:

http://www.c-span.org/questions/week148.htm


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I see it around here and there and probably buy a tin about once every five years, M'illy. If/when I see red (which I often do -  ) I'll pick you up a couple of tins. m.mou
> 
> ps - see also in the literature under German Folk Implements of Self-Abuse, the famous Snuscannon, a spring-loaded catapult device made to launch snuff directly up your nostrils.


Is that a mirror attached ? I suppose, that way you don't shoot it into your eye.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I used to use the Red. What vendor are you using? Google is not my friend on this one.
> 
> MCS


Probably the best vendor I have hit so far is www.marscigars.com


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

As I recall from an earlier thread there is a 1792/snuff connection via the tonka bean. Snuffsters used to put a tonka bean in with their snuff to keep it fresh or something?


----------



## cmk325i (Jan 25, 2008)

I Have tried Lots of snuffs from F&T,Wilsons, and GP i love the GP and ozona . There was a good yahoo group devoted to nasal snuff a few years back. www.marscigars.com and www.neptunecigar.com are two good sites for snuff


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

tzilt said:


> just to play devil's advocate...
> 
> Using that logic couldn't you say that smoking a tobacco pipe reminds you of someone smoking a crack pipe?


Nope. Crack head's don't normally use briar or other pipes of the kind. They tend to use tin foil or some kind of glass pipe. All of Which one might tend to associate with drugs anyways. (Frigging Hippies :w)

Also, tobacco and pipes came along long before crack ever did, so to associate crack with pipes seems kinda asinine.



wikipedia.com said:


> Crack cocaine, often nicknamed "_crack_" due to the sound that is made when it is being cooked down into this form is *believed to have been created and made popular during the 1980s*.


It says "believed" to have been made in the 1980's, no one probably really knows for sure, but I have never seen nor read reference to crack cocaine being made before such a point.(Being made before more modern times, I mean) If you have a source to prove me wrong, by all means, do so.

Cocaine on the other hand, had been used for quite a while. Was used in the 1800's as a source to treat depression and sinus infections, among other "Medical" uses. Also used in Coke~Cola as well.

Besides I see a pipe like a briar and associate with with older gentlemen. Those 1950's TV dad's and the like.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Mr.Lordi said:


> ...tobacco and pipes came along long before crack ever did, so to associate crack with pipes seems kinda asinine.


Well that statement pretty much shoots your argument in the foot as tobacco snuff came along centuries before powdered cocaine so wouldn't it follow that associating snuff with coke is also wrong?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

tzilt said:


> Is that a mirror attached ? I suppose, that way you don't shoot it into your eye.


The mirror lets you get your nostrils korrectly aligned mit der springboard. At the end of the springboard are two little depressions where you load the snus for launch. This snus apparatus is useful at a crowded table where too much beer has been consumed.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Mr.Lordi said:


> Snuff is definitely a turn off because it seems to close to and reminds me of someone doing cocaine. Kinda gives me the shivers just thinking about it. *shakes*
> 
> Somethings just weren't ment to go up the nose.


yes, and smoking cigars is entirely natural.....
as far as it giving someone the shudders because it "reminds them of doing cocaine" either you have some skeletons in your closet you might still be afraid of, or a situational reality issue. 
Snuffing is a pretty natural high, and not very common in the US, although it is one of the safest forms of tobacco use. I won't refer to the research, but you can google at your leisure. It has fallen out of favor in the States, mostly, but I would love to see more people snuffing instead of stinking up the joint with cigs. (and I still smoke the coffin nails a bit). I would applaud if our Senators would still use the boxes on the Senate floor. I don't think that 99% of them would have the balls to do so, however.
Completely non invasive tobacco use, doesn't affect _anyone_ but the user. In no way illegal. Hard to ban in any way, shape, or form. It isn't for some people, because of the whole "nasal" thing... but after a quick cleanup with a handkerchief, your significant other would be 1000% more likely to give you a smooch, with you not having any kind of bad breath.  Easier than finding a place to brush your teeth or fishing out mouthwash in public, too. In my state, Minnesota, it is one tobacco vice I can still partake in when out and about instead of going outside to freeze my tuchas off. Smoking is pretty much banned everywhere someone is employed. I used to dip Skoal and such in my twenties, and quite frankly, with the spitting in cups, the crap stuck in your teeth, the gum and tooth rotting, that isn't an option for me.


----------



## bilder (Oct 23, 2006)

I first tried snuff a few months ago and enjoyed it. I use it a few times a week right now. Does wonders for the sinuses.

Now that you mention it, I think I will go have some now.....


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Heh, maybe it was unfair to compare snuff to cocaine. It's just something that doesn't appeal to me to try. I can say that it does seem a lot less invasive for everyone than smoking cigs though and I'll respect anyone who wants to or does do it. Do what you like and like what you do.


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

mugwump said:


> Well that statement pretty much shoots your argument in the foot as tobacco snuff came along centuries before powdered cocaine so wouldn't it follow that associating snuff with coke is also wrong?


 Point? who cares if it shoots my argument in the foot, not trying to debate, but give reasons as to my unwillingness to accept and or try this form of tobacco. If you like it, all the power to you.



replicant_argent said:


> yes, and smoking cigars is entirely natural.....
> as far as it giving someone the shudders because it "reminds them of doing cocaine" either you have some skeletons in your closet you might still be afraid of, or a situational reality issue.


Never said Smoking cigars was natural. Smoking anything isn't natural. Pretty much putting anything in your body, but food and water isn't natural. That isn't what I was arguing though. Hell, I'm not arguing at all.

The only "Skeleton" in my closest is that I have a distant family member who committed suicide because of cocaine. I be the first one to say Hellejulah to that, one less idiot in the gene pool as they say, but I tend to have a disdain for users of that particular drug. Don't get me wrong, I have no love for other hard drugs either, but this is one certain one that kinda disgust me.

My acquaintance of cocaine and tobacco may seem silly to you, but I assure you it isn't to me. The idea of sticking anything in my nose is a turn off. I don't even use nasal spray.

I also tend to have a sensitive nose, and putting anything up it, would prob be a serious detriment to myself, so I choose not to snuff anything.

and a minor point,but I am sure putting anything up your nose could damage it over the long run and I like my nose, so I tend to keep it clean of any foreign objects.

I am not trying to hijack this thread, just saw that response and agreed with it. Not saying that snuff is bad, or you should not do it. Heck, maybe like Wolf said, it is silly to compare the two. Do whatever you wish. I see no need to discuss this further. Please go back to your regularly scheduled program of dancing chickens 

:chk :chk

Thank you!


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

I just started using nasal snuff a few weeks ago, along with my pipes, and occasional cigar. Just another way to enjoy tobacco that's working for me at least.:cbp:ss


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

bilder said:


> I first tried snuff a few months ago and enjoyed it. I use it a few times a week right now. Does wonders for the sinuses.
> 
> Now that you mention it, I think I will go have some now.....


How does it help your sinuses? I'm curious. Think I'll pick some up tomorrow and give it a try. Skoal Citrus is losing its appeal for me. :dr


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm not sure that it "helps" your sinuses, it does make your nose run a bit which might clear them out-the menthol snuffs are known as "medicated", i don't know that they're medicine, but maybe it's like rubbing Vicks on your chest, helping you to breathe somehow?-YMMV, but the german snuffs seem to clog my nose, probably from the parafin they add to keep it moist-if you snuff correctly, it should never reach your sinuses or the back of your throat, it should stay in the front of your nose


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

For me i use it at work when i don't have time for a quick bowl on lunch,

I enjoy a lot of blends and still have a stash from the last pipe show,
I got tons of samples from the tobacco vendors!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

I started wih Snuff and before I knew it I tried a Cigar and then the pipe.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I like snuff. I don't have time for a bowl at work so I get a quick fix with the snuff instead. I had some that was apricot and found it to be kind of gross. I just ordered some last night, some of the Gawith Hoggarth Whiskey from 4 noggins............ hope it's good. What kind do ya'll like?


----------



## TheRealBonger (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a bunch of snuff ordered from Marscigar last year some time. My little brother and his friends came over to my place last month, and they were already drinking. My brothers friend is drunk as a skunk, and he starts messing with my snuff collection. I am sitting on the couch and hear him snort real loud and long. I started laughing immediately because I knew he just snorted a huge line off of my kitchen counter. His face was priceless. I went on to inform them on the correct way to enjoy a little snuff. :ss


----------

